# First Puff On A Reo



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

I finally got to touch and hold the REO this past weekend! @vaalboy brought his REO Mini with him to our fishing compo and as promised the first night braai he brought it along and gave me run down... I tasted his mix and didn't like it one bit but he knew I was a Menthol Ice boy and brought some cotton wool and his little kit with... so we put some VM Menthol Ice in the little bottle and we (well mark did it all) cleaned the old wick out and put in a new one...

First few puffs still has some residue of Marks Juice and then the pure 100% Menthol Ice came through... Wow... I now understand what you lunatics have been on about... the flavour is much more pronounced and I just wonder what the rest of the VM Juices would taste like? Especially the muted ones... I vaped REO and Nautilus one after each other and there is little doubt that of just how well the REO performs.

Am I ready to rush out and buy one? No not just yet... I think I'll wait for the Tokolosh... but I may just get myself an RBA to start playing with! There is no doubt why the advanced Vapers all swear by this home made coil and wick story...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## fred1sa (16/3/14)

.


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Thanks for that @Rob Fisher , good info for us guys who has never tried a Reo and by the way I think you are very wise to wait for the Afriville unit, be it Tokolosh or Rhino or whatever name the majority vote will choose.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Whoops... It seems I've been away for a few days... I'll wait for the *Afriville Rhino* in that case!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks for that @Rob Fisher , good info for us guys who has never tried a Reo and by the way I think you are very wise to wait for the Afriville unit, be it Tokolosh or Rhino or whatever name the majority vote will choose.



Thanks Johan! OK you and I can both wait for the Rhino!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Fantastic comments there on the REO first puff Rob

Other than flavour enhancement, did you get an enhanced throat hit?

@vaalboy, was your coil set higher up for more throat hit or lower down for more flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> Fantastic comments there on the REO first puff Rob
> 
> Other than flavour enhancement, did you get an enhanced throat hit?



Yip I did... and it was a little overpowering for me at first... after a few minutes on the REO I could hardly taste the Nautilus and that made me very sad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Some pics from my first time...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Looks like you were born to a Reo! And am de m**r in for @vaalboy - his double wire coil looks better than my single wire coils after just a week or two of wrapping coils. And I have been practicing for months!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

And I'm now sitting at my desk thinking I could really do with an atomic suck of Menthol Ice on Mark's REO!

In reality when do you think the Rhino will see the light of day boys?


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

@Rob Fisher , difficult to say. Everything time wise depends on the final design, how long its going to take the CNC machine shop and when evolv restock the DNA30D's (they estimate mid April 2014). I guess we're about 6 weeks minimum away from the first working unit.


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

I need to have both the REO and the Rhino, so I can compare and write the review 

Edit - oops i just realised i listed the Rhino as a "want" in the needs vs wants thread. I may have to go change that then....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Rob Fisher , difficult to say. Everything time wise depends on the final design, how long its going to take the CNC machine shop and when evolv restock the DNA30D's (they estimate mid April 2014). I guess we're about 6 weeks minimum away from the first working unit.



Well that's not long at all! Now let's see if I can hold out...


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well that's not long at all! Now let's see if I can hold out...



A drop or 2 more Menthol concentrate with the juice and a little less water with the whisky and time really flies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> A drop or 2 more Menthol concentrate with the juice and a little less water with the whisky and time really flies



Don't like Whiskey... but I'll subsitute that with Brandy and let time fly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

can the reomizer 2.0 be used on anything not a reo? or is it an exclusive bottom fed rda ?


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

If I'm not mistaken you can buy the RM2 dripper separately and use it on any bottom fed mod, however I think @Matthee will be able to answer your question better.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

denizenx said:


> can the reomizer 2.0 be used on anything not a reo? or is it an exclusive bottom fed rda ?


As @johanct said. The RM2 is modded from this dripper, which you can buy.


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

might have to custom mod that one so it's closer to the reomiser then as i do remember someone saying a lot of the flavour/th from one of these is dependent on it's shape?


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

denizenx said:


> might have to custom mod that one so it's closer to the reomiser then as i do remember someone saying a lot of the flavour/th from one of these is dependent on it's shape?


As I understand it, it has all to do with the chamber size. The smaller the better. That is why the Kayfuns do well - very small chamber on top of the coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

That's exactly why I want to try the Kayfun nano kit with the small "chimney" section

Reactions: Like 1


----------

